

"Flag" link removed from HN? - sbierwagen

I don't know if I've flagged one too many spam posts, or if this is a global change. Anybody else see this?
======
itg
I think it gets taken away if you flag too often?

I had my turn off after I flagged too much and hasn't come back yet after a
few months.

------
mooism2
I still have "flag" links.

~~~
sbierwagen
Aw damn.

